

Ask HN: Does anybody believe Apple stock will hit $1000 in 2011? - mobl

Just curious, I personally believe so, just because of their great products and cult of people following.<p>Would love to hear your opinions.
======
brandonkm
Where did the $1000 figure come from? Currently, their stock is hovering
around $324, so an increase of $676 would be extremely unusual. 2011 will
probably see a MacBook Pro refresh, a new iPad, and possibly a new iPhone.
There could also be a completely new product introduced. If their stock would
hit $1000, they would need a proportional increase in revenue and profits.

Given how Apple is already breaking sales records every quarter and
experiencing strong demand, their stock will undoubtably rise. An increase of
>200% over the course of a year is, however, unlikely.

------
brk
So you're saying you think the stock will triple?

I'm generally a fan (but not fanboi) of Apple, and like the company and their
products. But I don't see them tripling in a year from where they're at now.

------
johng
I don't see that. But, I do see $450 in 2011 if they announce a Verizon iPhone
which I think is likely.

